# New Tool Cart



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok I'm going to start this off by saying I couldn't find a tool cart I liked so I built it the way I wanted. 

It sits 35-1/4L x 23-3/8W x 37-5/8H. 
Surfaces are 1/2 plywood. 
4" non-marring casters (for basketball floors and marble floors)
Removable joist hooks for hanging 6' ladder along side.
Flip top wings for ~6' workbench. 

What's left to do is the following: 
Paint! (Black body, silver metallic top) 
Wait for arrival of custom metal push bar 
Wire in 12V LED surface lights 
Wire in 3 gang box on side with 2 receptacles and 1 switch for surface lights (will be supported by 2x4 wood frame to house the box). Using 12/3 SOOW 50' feeder. 

I built it as a workbench because I do a lot of custom panel work before installing them to the walls and find myself using my tailgate a lot but freezing in the winter time. This will allow me to use it inside my work trailer (7x16) and also take onto commercial job sites such as schools and distribution warehouses. 

I realize some of you may have done it a different way but this fits my needs 100% and hope it gives you all some ideas of what would work for you.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

That is pretty neat. Only used them when I did commercial work many years ago.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

That's nice. I have 3 personal
Rolling carts I have at work.


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

Nice, I like to build custom stuff like that. Looks heavy though. I use a Rubbermaid one for work, but I did make a custom plans table/cart.


----------



## HARRY305E (Jun 14, 2013)

Wired4Life10 said:


> Ok I'm going to start this off by saying I couldn't find a tool cart I liked so I built it the way I wanted.
> 
> It sits 35-1/4L x 23-3/8W x 37-5/8H.
> Surfaces are 1/2 plywood.
> ...


Great Job....:thumbup:


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

Jack Legg said:


> Nice, I like to build custom stuff like that. Looks heavy though. I use a Rubbermaid one for work, but I did make a custom plans table/cart.


Honestly, when I lifted it up at one point, it didn't feel to be much heavier than the Rubbermaid ones. Granted, I'm rolling mine up a ramp door on an enclosed trailer so that's why I didn't mind weight in this case. Not like I'm having to lift it into a truck bed or back of a van. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

Wired4Life10 said:


> Honestly, when I lifted it up at one point, it didn't feel to be much heavier than the Rubbermaid ones. Granted, I'm rolling mine up a ramp door on an enclosed trailer so that's why I didn't mind weight in this case. Not like I'm having to lift it into a truck bed or back of a van. :thumbsup:


oh that's nice with the trailer,,,i was picturing lifting it into my van


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

Thinking on it.. I may drill out 3/4" holes on the uprights on one end and insert a piece of EMT. BUILT IN REEL STAND!


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome bro. I built/building one myself. I like working on it more then working with it I think. Lol. It's turned into one of those projects I may never be done. I like that you kept the width at a minimum. I had issues in hallways with the standard Rubbermaid cart my boss had purchased for us. After the other trades put their materials in the hallways, we couldn't squeeze it bye. I like the hinged fold out work surface. Would have been sweet if you could have fastened them somehow to the under side to keep a smooth work surface. Going with the four swivel casters was a nice move. I went with 2 fixed casters and I don't like the way I have to roll it back and forth to move it over a foot. You cold probably install a deadbolt or some sort of latch lock to secure your tools inside it. A vice is always a nice option too if you can install it somewhere out of the way. But nice job. I love custom carts and would build specialized carts for each aspect of my job if I had the time. Keep us posted. I'd like to see the finished product. Il throw some pics up over the weekend of the one I'm (still) working on.


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

I love carts to work off of. I hate having to placing materials and power tools on the ground or floor while working.


Extra photos. Not sure how to remove.


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

To the op, any chance of a photo with the ladder on it.


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

michael3 said:


> To the op, any chance of a photo with the ladder on it.


will take one ASAP


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Jack Legg said:


> Nice, I like to build custom stuff like that. Looks heavy though. I use a Rubbermaid one for work, but I did make a custom plans table/cart.


I had a large rolling one for ears. I also still have and use a Rubbermaid janitor cart. It holds several rolls of wire on the racks I made. With the fold up trash bag spot, it folds up tight and fits in a small elevator.


----------

